# My Homemade Psycho-Killer Arsenal



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

After seeing Spooky D's awsome homemade art store foam board cleaver and knives, I figured I'd offer up my own homemade killer weapons. I've always disliked the blow-molded weapons they sell in the Halloween stores. They just never looked real to me (call me crazy, but a butcher knife or machete shouldn't have a half inch thick blade.) So last year, as accesories for an "Uber Slasher" costume, I decided to make a variety of standard killer weapons (which hung conveniently from my utility belt.)

Basically, the butcher knife, cleaver, and machete are made from forms cut from 1/8" thick hard board with scrap wood cut and shaped for the handle scales. The fire axe, hatchet and mondo-sized sledge hammer are made from insulation foam board scraps for the heads and and left over sections of 2X4s for the handles. End result... weapons with more realistic dimensions and thicknesses, nice and light weight, and totally non-lethal and safe.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

nice work, and nicely painted as well.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are outstanding...........


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Those are great! That sledge is way cool. A large ax is another one I want to build. It never ceases to amaze me the level of realism that can be achieved with the right finishing touches.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look unbelievably real.... well done


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

These are awesome. The large axe reminds me of the axe from Last Action Hero. I love the shape where it connects to the handle.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a fantastic job on the weapons! Very realistic and I love the paint job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, the weapons look great.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are fantastic!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They really are great.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Glad you like them.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Spooky D said:


> Those are great! That sledge is way cool. A large ax is another one I want to build. It never ceases to amaze me the level of realism that can be achieved with the right finishing touches.


Yeah, I like the big weapons too. The sledge hammer came in handy for my "Giggles, the Killer Klown" costume a few years ago:










I actually made another fire axe prop, this time with a wooden head. I found the foam just wasn't durable enough on the edge and at the pick ax tip. I've lost count how many times I had to glue that tip back on, and that chip on the upper corner of the ax blade wasn't by design. (wink, wink, nudge, nudge). I actually think the paint job on the wooden version turned out better, but the handle came out a little too skinny, and I didn't bother to blood splatter it.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

LouieScaredStupid said:


> These are awesome. The large axe reminds me of the axe from Last Action Hero. I love the shape where it connects to the handle.


Never thought about it, but you're right Louie, it does have that 'Last Action Hero' look about it. I actually just googled pictures of fire axes, found a style I like, made it a little bit bigger than reality, then added a little extra flare to make it seem more sinister.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Outstanding! looks like the real thing! Great job!!


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, if they look that good in bright light, imagine how good they would look in darkness! Especially with red fluorescent paint under black light.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! looks great.... and real!


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Any possibility of a tutorial? This would also make for a great Make 'n' Take!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

BrotherMysterio said:


> Any possibility of a tutorial? This would also make for a great Make 'n' Take!


Hmmm, I supposed I could put one together, though it would just be a written tutorial with no step-by-step pics. I didn't photographically record the process while making them. But it's a simple process. Basically I just built them out of scrap and remainder material from previous projects. I'll see if I can type one up and post it on the "Prop How'To's" forum.

Thanks for the added interest.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

stoic_clown said:


> Hmmm, I supposed I could put one together, though it would just be a written tutorial with no step-by-step pics. I didn't photographically record the process while making them. But it's a simple process. Basically I just built them out of scrap and remainder material from previous projects. I'll see if I can type one up and post it on the "Prop How'To's" forum.
> 
> Thanks for the added interest.


Excellent, and defo! Perhaps you could make one simple piece as a demo?


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey BrotherMysterio, I just posted that tutorial you asked for SO long ago. you can find it here...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37595


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

At first when I saw the pictures I thought they WERE real, just the blood was fake. Amazing work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

looks great.


----------

